# Umbau Norco Shore 2006 auf Steckachse MAxle



## volkerracho (12. September 2009)

Hi,
habe nicht das passenden gefunden, daher stell ich einfach mal hier die Frage.
Ich habe supergünstig ein Norco Shore von 2006 bekommen und wollte ein paar Modifikationen vornehmen.
Die Kendas wollte ich gegen Muddy Marry tauschen damit man den Hobel wenigstens einigermaßen von A nach B bewegen kann.
Da ich vermute das ich doch mal den ein oder anderen Platten bekomme würde ich die Schraubklemmen an den Laufräder gerne gegen Steckachsen mit Schnellspannern tauschen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann ich hinten einfach tauschen gegen Maxle 150mm * 12, vorne brauche ich ein QR20. Die Fragen nun: stimmt das und wo bekomme ich die Klemmung vorne ohne Gabel ? Hinten habe ich sowas schon mal bei ebay gesehen.
Verbaut ist Serienmäßig vorne ein Marzocchi 66.
Macht eigentlich eine Grip-Shift an erinem Freerider Sinn ? Habe den Daumen in Gips ind könnte dann ggf ein paar Tage eher wieder fahren...


Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. September 2009)

Du hast ne Schraubachse hinten und willst Maxle verbauen? Unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volkerracho (13. September 2009)

hm, also für vorne habe ich mittlerweile ein Ersatzkit von Marzocchi gefunden.
Hinten ist eine 150*12mm Achse. 
Die will ich tauschen gegen irgenwaswas sich werkzeuglos montieren lässt.
Muss nicht Maxle sein, aber woran scheitert es denn ?
An der Klemmung ?


----------



## KONA_pepe (13. September 2009)

Bei Maxle befindet sich auf einer Seite ein Gewinde im Ausfallende, in das die Achse geschraubt wird.


----------



## LaKoS (17. September 2009)

Hi,

hinten sollte das doch funktionieren oder seh ich das falsch! 





Die gibts ja auch in 150 x 12mm und im Hinterbau ist ja auch das Gewinde für die "normale Steckachse" drin...also ich seh da kein Problem! Evtl. müsste man den Zapfen der nach dem Gewinde kommt ein wenig kürzen!?
Probleme könnte es höchstens mit dem Spannhebel und dem Schaltwerk geben!


----------

